# General Category > General Chit Chat >  DWD virtual coffee morning

## Stella180

Anyone up for a catch up on Google Meet at some point next week? I could really do with a natter.

----------


## Paula

Absolutely

----------


## Suzi

Yes! Let's do it one day next week.... Anyone got any days they can't do?

----------


## Strugglingmum

I'd love to join in if I can.

----------


## Suzi

That'd be fab!

----------


## Stella180

The more the merrier. I’m free all week so up to you lot?

----------


## Paula

Tuesday and Thursday are best for me

----------


## Suzi

Tuesday? About 1030?

----------

Paula (12-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

That works for me.

----------


## Strugglingmum

So long as I dont have to take C to work suitsme too. X

----------


## Suzi

We can make it later or just arrive later if you wanted to? 

Do you want me to set it up?

----------


## Stella180

Yeah do it. Any one else interested? Jaq? Maggie? Mike? Anyone I’ve not names?

----------


## Jaquaia

Might pop in as a break from uni work

----------

Stella180 (13-03-21),Suzi (13-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

Anyone who wants to join in will need the code I'm pming! If I haven't sent it to you and you want to join, please pm me! This is open to everyone!

----------

Paula (13-03-21)

----------


## Knowle

I cannot do Tuesday or I would have joined. I will try and make a future virtual meet up as it would be lovely to talk to some of you in person.

I have a week of annual leave booked in for the first week of May - would love to have a virtual chat then.

----------

Stella180 (13-03-21),Suzi (13-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

Shame you can’t join us this time but I’m sure there will be other opportunities.

----------


## Suzi

We can run these when people fancy it.

----------


## Stella180

So who’s in for tomorrow? Looking forward to hanging out with you all.

----------


## Paula

Me!!!

----------


## Stella180

Cool! See you at 10.30

----------


## Suzi

I have Fern at home poorly, but still good to go at 1030!

----------


## Stella180

Oh no, poorly ferny is not a good thing. Hope she feels better soon.

----------


## Suzi

Thank you. They'll be OK just tummy issues...

----------


## Jaquaia

I need to do my pilot interview but if you're still going when I'm done I'll pop in

----------


## Stella180

You better do missus!  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Rural internet! Can't even do an internet speed test as the page won't load!!!

----------


## Suzi

Thank you to Paula, Stella and SM for a lovely chat this morning.
Sorry you couldn't make it Jaq - maybe we could try again another time?

----------

Paula (16-03-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

That would be good. Struggling to do uni work some days because of the connection and my phone was low on battery as I'd used it to take a backup recording.

----------


## Suzi

Never a problem, we can pick another day....

----------


## Stella180

Anyone fancy a chat tomorrow???

----------


## Paula

I could  :):

----------


## Suzi

I need to work out timings  :O:  What kind of time are you thinking?

----------


## Stella180

don't mind. Morning afternoon or evening

----------


## Suzi

I can be around from around 10? If anyone wants to join?

Excitingly I've just worked out that the same link from last time will work this time too! So, if anyone wants to join, we can just use the same link as last time and I can give it out to anyone else who hasn't joined us before  :O:

----------


## Stella180

hahaha, well done lol

----------


## Stella180

Can you re send the link please cos I’ve deleted it.

----------


## Suzi

Yes I can  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Thank you.

----------


## Paula

See you at 10  :):

----------


## Stella180

10am it is then.

----------


## Knowle

Sorry I did not see this thread as I could have made it as I was working from home on Tuesday.

I have a week off work in the first week of May which would be good for me if anyone is interested in one then?

----------


## Suzi

That sounds easily workable!  :):

----------


## Knowle

I will look forward to that - it will be lovely to put some names to faces.

----------


## Stella180

I’m definitely up for that. We need to get a weekend one in at some point too.

----------


## Stella180

Anyone free at some point next week? I think it's about time we gathered to put the world to rights.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds cool, anyone want to join?

----------


## magie06

I would like to join if that's okay.

----------

Stella180 (16-04-21)

----------


## Suzi

That would be AWESOME!

----------


## Stella180

> I would like to join if that's okay.


YAY!!

----------


## Paula

Absolutely yes!

----------


## Stella180

So what day are we doing this?

----------


## Suzi

Anyone around tomorrow? Around 10?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sorry I'm on chauffeur duty!!

----------


## Stella180

I'm pretty much free all week I think so I'll fit on around you guys.

----------


## Suzi

> Sorry I'm on chauffeur duty!!


Is there a better time/day?

----------


## Suzi

Does anyone want to do this today?

----------


## Stella180

I can do today

----------


## Suzi

If it's just you and I do you want to do another day - so raincheck and I'll give you a call instead?

----------


## Stella180

Nah it's cool. Like I said I'm pretty much free any time when others are ready

----------


## Suzi

OK let's raincheck today and see when anyone else is free!

----------


## Stella180

Is Paula still going to be joining us or not? Magie?

----------


## Suzi

I don't know... Let's see if anyone replies to this  :O:

----------


## Strugglingmum

I can do Wednesday or Friday morning this week.

----------


## Stella180

I can do both of those too

----------


## magie06

I can do Wednesday, but not Friday.

----------


## Stella180

Wednesday is sounding like a strong possibility. Anyone else free tomorrow?

----------


## Stella180

Have spoken to Paula, she can only do afternoon on Wednesday.

----------


## magie06

Afternoon is fine for me.

----------


## Strugglingmum

I can do afternoon (up till 4)

----------


## Suzi

I can't do this week, so you'll have to go for it without me  :O:  Sarah if you have the code still then that can still be used without me. I have a date with Hazel for a blood test and virtual uni tours  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Ok boss lady. Has everyone else got the code? 

And who is this Sarah? Am I in trouble?

----------


## Stella180

What time this afternoon? 1.30? 2pm?

----------


## Strugglingmum

I now have to take C to college this afternoon. Sorry guys, I'll catch you all another time.

----------


## Stella180

Maybe give it a miss for today?

----------


## Stella180

actually we will go for 2pm, see who shows. All are welcome, if you don't have the link to join inbox me

----------


## Suzi

Hope you all have fun this afternoon!

----------


## Stella180

Soory guys and girls but having tech issues at this end grrrrrrrrr

----------


## magie06

I'm sorry. I just sat down. Is it too late to join?

----------


## Stella180

give me a minute...

----------


## Stella180

> I'm sorry. I just sat down. Is it too late to join?


ready for you

----------


## Suzi

Did you all put the world to rights?

----------


## Stella180

not exactly

----------


## Suzi

Oh  :(:

----------


## Stella180

We need the boss lady to organise us all lol

----------


## Suzi

ROFL! 

So, anyone want to try again another time? When are you available?

----------


## magie06

Mornings suit me the best, but I can really do any time.

----------


## Stella180

same here

----------


## Suzi

OK, Monday morning? Then we can put the world to rights  :O:

----------


## Stella180

I just love your crazy stories about your family life. You can make any situation sound interesting.

----------


## Suzi

Me?  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

You always do a brilliant job of cheering me up.

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  I make you cry!

----------


## Stella180

Yeah you do that as well but never maliciously.

----------


## Suzi

Never maliciously, that's true.

----------


## Stella180

So Monday...10am? Bring your own beverage.

----------


## Suzi

That's my plan!  :):  I'll be there!

----------


## Stella180

I'm in.

----------


## Suzi

YAY!!!

----------


## magie06

I've just added it to my calendar.

----------

Stella180 (22-04-21),Suzi (23-04-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

I may be able to berhere depending on whether I have to take C to work

----------

Suzi (23-04-21)

----------


## Suzi

Yay! Sounds like it could be lots of fun!

----------


## Suzi

Hey guys, sorry I've totally messed up! Can we move this to Tuesday at 10 as Hazel has a hospital appointment on Monday at 1040... Or we can do the coffee morning from 930 on Monday?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Tuesday is fine with me....... so long as noone needs a lift!!

----------


## magie06

Tuesday is fine for me.

----------


## Stella180

Tuesdays good

----------


## Suzi

Hooray!  :):

----------


## Suzi

Just a reminder about this tomorrow! 10am still ok with everyone?

----------


## Stella180

Have you spoken to Paula?

----------


## magie06

It's a yes from me.

----------

Stella180 (26-04-21),Suzi (26-04-21)

----------


## Suzi

> Have you spoken to Paula?


I have  :O:  She's planning on joining us!

----------


## Strugglingmum

I will be a bit late..... I have to drop Callum to work but I hope to join you.

----------

Suzi (26-04-21)

----------


## Suzi

This should be a good one! Flo's going to try too, Mike? Allalone? Knowle?

----------


## Suzi

Just so you know that Paula isn't going to make it today as she was out late with Si!  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

Dirty stop out! Lol

----------


## Suzi

I know!

----------


## magie06

How do I log on?

----------


## Flo

I've tried too and google want me to create an account.....got nowhere.....I'm not going to give google the ridiculous info they want! Sorryyyyy!

----------


## magie06

Sorry.

----------


## Stella180

> I've tried too and google want me to create an account.....got nowhere.....I'm not going to give google the ridiculous info they want! Sorryyyyy!


you just need a Google e-mail account. If nothing else if you buy stuff on line you and don't want to be bombarded by follow up emails use the gmail, lol Sorry I forgot to mention that.

----------


## Flo

Never mind....better luck next time. Did you swap pieces of cake? OMG Ian's making a bacon sarnie!....got to do my emaciated dribbling dog piece if I'm to get a bite!

----------


## Suzi

Thanks for today everyone who came! It was great to have a chat and put the world to rights!

Magie and Flo, we can try again next week if you fancy?

----------

Flo (27-04-21)

----------


## magie06

That would be great.

----------


## Stella180

Of course all the dogs had to make cameo appearances lol They don't like to miss out on what's going on.

----------


## Suzi

Such divas all of them!

----------


## Stella180

Ermmmm, Thursday? Friday?

----------


## Knowle

I would be up for that but I have a telephone appointment at 11 on Thursday. It would be really lovely to put some names to faces.

----------

Stella180 (04-05-21)

----------


## Paula

Can do Thursday

----------


## Jaquaia

I can probably manage next week and beyond. Working on my research project this week.

----------


## Knowle

It would be really nice to do one this week as I am on leave this week so am free in the day for a change if enough people are free.

----------

Stella180 (05-05-21)

----------


## Stella180

Any more for Thursday?

----------


## Suzi

I can aim to be here, but things might change. What time?

----------


## Stella180

I’m free all day so whatever suits the rest of you.

----------


## Paula

Any time is ok for me, would 11 work?

Edit. Sorry Knowles, I just saw youve got something at 11. How about 2pm?

----------


## Stella180

2pm is good for me

----------


## Suzi

I may or may not be able to make it at 2. If you guys go ahead then I'll join if I can  :O:

----------


## Knowle

I am not sure if I can make tomorrow now. My social anxiety is causing me huge issues and I think I may just need a few quiet days before returning back to work next week.

----------


## Stella180

That’s entirely your choice Knowle but it would be good to see you get involved. Anyone else?

----------


## Allalone

Maybe.

----------


## Stella180

only maybe?

----------


## Knowle

I will see how I feel in the morning but as things stand I do not think I can cope with meeting new people even on a virtual meet up.

Really sorry about this.

----------


## Stella180

We’re not in the slightest bit scary I promise. We’re just like you.

----------


## Knowle

I know you will be lovely and welcoming to me. I am exhausted from my anxiety and do not think I can face any more in the coming days.

----------


## Allalone

Not sure whether I’m up to it.

----------


## Paula

> Not sure whether Im up to it.


Thats ok, love, another time, when you can

----------


## Stella180

It might just do you both good. The offer is open to all. You can just sit and lurk and drink coffee if you don’t feel like chatting. Not trying to pressure either of you but I know from my own experiences that even when I’ve not felt up to interacting with people just being around others has been good for me.

----------


## Allalone

Won’t make it this afternoon, sorry.

----------


## Stella180

Shall we wait til next week?

----------


## Paula

I think so, Im not feeling too great

----------


## Suzi

Sorry guys, this afternoon turned out to not be my easy afternoon I was hoping for.

I'd like to try again....

----------


## Stella180

One day next week?

----------


## Suzi

Hopefully...

----------


## Stella180

I know you have a lot going on right now so you have permission to be absent. Of course it would be great to see you there obviously but I get it.

----------

Suzi (06-05-21)

----------


## Stella180

What do we going for this week?

----------


## Suzi

Does anyone fancy it? Maybe a weekly meeting is too much? Maybe people would prefer once a month?

----------


## Stella180

Who said weekly? I thought it was spreed that cos last week didn’t happen we’d try again this week. If not that’s fine.

----------


## Suzi

Oh sorry, my mistake. I'd forgotten last week didn't happen! 

I'm a yes depending on time and stuff...

----------


## Stella180

Anyone free Thursday morning for a natter?

----------


## Suzi

What kind of time?

----------


## Stella180

I’m easy. Any time of day works for me. Shall we say 10am?

----------


## Suzi

I'm picking up my shopping at 10  :O:  1030/11 maybe?

----------


## Stella180

Split the difference and call it 10.45am? That’s if others are interested in joining…

----------


## Suzi

Anyone else fancy it?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sorry I'm at the centre tomorrow morning.  Xx
Enjoy. Xc

----------

Suzi (26-05-21)

----------


## Paula

I cant do this morning, sorry

----------


## Suzi

Sorry, just got in! 

Can we reschedule?

----------


## Knowle

What about next Tuesday? I have a day off work so can make it.

----------

Stella180 (28-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

Anyone else fancy it?

----------


## Paula

Itd have to be no later than 10 for me

----------


## Stella180

Yep I can do next Tuesday  :):

----------


## Suzi

So shall we say 10 next Tuesday?

----------


## Paula

Perfect  :):

----------


## Knowle

Yes I am still up for it - it will be lovely put some names to faces and meet you virtually.

----------


## Stella180

You’ll see what good bunch we are but you’ve probably already figured that out over the time you’ve been on the forum. I look forward to seeing you there on Tuesday Knowle.

----------


## Suzi

Should be a giggle  :O:

----------


## Stella180

It usually is lol

----------

Suzi (28-05-21)

----------


## Knowle

How do I join this meet up? Is there a link someone can send me?

----------


## Suzi

I'll send it to you now.

----------


## Suzi

So, tomorrow at 10am? Who's coming?

----------


## Stella180

Me! I’m in!

----------

Suzi (01-06-21)

----------


## Knowle

I am in - Suzi has sent me the link so I will be there at 10. See you tomorrow.

----------

Suzi (01-06-21)

----------


## Stella180

Yay! Looking forward to it.

----------


## Suzi

Anyone else up for this?

----------


## Stella180

We must be due one of these again. What do you say?

----------


## Paula

Fridays the only day I can manage this week

----------


## Suzi

Depends on times for me this week...

----------


## Stella180

I’m always available cos I have no life lol

----------


## Knowle

I cannot do Friday I am afraid which is a shame as it would have been nice to have caught up with you all again.

----------


## Suzi

That's a shame...

----------


## Stella180

Gutted

----------


## Stella180

Is this happening tomorrow or not?

----------


## Paula

Cant do today now, had to move something else to this morning

----------


## Stella180

Cool, I’m free to go visit a mate then lol

----------


## Suzi

I was just going to post saying I couldn't do today now too... Hope all is well Paula. Enjoy going to your mates Stella!  :):

----------


## Stella180

Can we try something for this week instead?

----------


## Suzi

It's very dependent on the day for me this week. I'm def out tomorrow and probably Wednesday...

----------


## Stella180

I think we we need an emergency meeting this evening.

----------


## Jaquaia

Wonder why that is!

----------


## Stella180

Because I might be a little bit excited.

----------


## Suzi

Lol, I'm not going to be able to make tonight! Sorry!

----------


## Stella180

I was just kidding, but would be nice to catch up with everyone soon.

----------


## Suzi

Lol  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Not had one for a while. Anyone up for it? Let’s say Tuesday morning?

----------


## Suzi

I can't make Tuesday, but do go ahead without me  :O:

----------


## Paula

Me neither

----------


## Stella180

If Tuesday is no good can pick another day.

----------


## Suzi

Anyone fancy meeting up next week? 
I was thinking Monday about 10/1030?

----------


## Stella180

YES!!!! I’m in.

----------


## Paula

Yeah, I can do that

----------


## Jaquaia

Go on then, you've twisted my arm!

----------

Stella180 (13-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

Kinda excited to hang out with you all.

----------


## Suzi

Awesome!  :):

----------


## Suzi

Yo peeps! 
Anyone fancy this tomorrow? 10 o'clock OK?

----------


## Paula

Absolutely! Whats the link?

----------


## Suzi

I'll pm it to you!  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Will see how I'm feeling! I didn't move much before 11 this morning!

----------

Suzi (17-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

Oh Jaq, come on, I’ll be there. I’m really looking forward to this. The more the merrier.

----------

Suzi (17-10-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

At least I can't infect anyone!

----------

Stella180 (18-10-21),Suzi (17-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

It should be a laugh! 

Although Moiya is poorly and we might have to take her to the vet, depending on what time we can get her there for I might have to duck out a little early, but it doesn't stop everyone else staying  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Oh no poor moiya. What’s wrong with the old girl?

----------


## Paula

Oh no! Poor baby  :(:

----------


## Suzi

She's got a manky eye... But it's the eye she's blind in. The other eye doesn't seem to be working as well either.. I'm really worried about her, but we won't take her to see just any vet, it's only 1 of 2  that we'll see with her.

----------


## Stella180

One hour to go!!!! Woohoo!

Usual access code?

----------


## Jaquaia

Need the access code! Will be along when I've managed to drag myself to the kitchen for breakfast

----------


## Suzi

Anyone else want the code?

----------


## Allalone

Sorry. Had to go and collect Im from school. Hope you all enjoyed it.

----------


## Suzi

Was so good to see you made it! 
Thank you everyone, was lovely to see so many there today!  :):

----------

Jaquaia (18-10-21),Paula (18-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

This morning was better than I expected. Great to see everyone there and have a few giggles. Not so much fun getting nagged at but at least you all care. Really enjoyed hanging out with you all. Already looking forward to the next time.

----------

Allalone (18-10-21),Jaquaia (18-10-21),Suzi (18-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

Thanks everyone. When I got up this morning there was no way I wanted to join in with you all. I had that I can’t be bothered with anyone, they won’t be fussed if don’t join them anyway going round and round in my head. Then it was after 10am and another thought of it’s too late never mind, I’ll be polite and message Suzi, say sorry and hope you’re all enjoying yourselves. But I got a message back and took a deep breath and joined you all. I have talked more this morning than I have in the last month with the exception of the psychologist. Getting up and about definitely helped, showing you all what’s going on here etc. Im giving you all a wave made me smile as it’s not been a great week for her. 
Thank you, thank you, thank you…..

----------

Jaquaia (18-10-21),Stella180 (18-10-21),Suzi (18-10-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

It was lovely to put a face to the name AA! 

Hopefully next time I won't be dying!!!

----------

Allalone (18-10-21),Suzi (18-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

Doing it when you really don’t want to makes it even better. There are times I’ve not really been up to it but being around you lot always manages to pick me up. I’m incredibly impressed with SM’s speed and skill working the wool. Very talented lass.

----------

Allalone (18-10-21),Suzi (18-10-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

I was mesmerised by SM!!!

----------


## Paula

Awesome post AA!

----------

Allalone (18-10-21),Suzi (18-10-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

It was a lovely morning,  like AA I wasn't sure about joining in but I'm glad I did.

----------

Allalone (18-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

SM-I’ve never seen someone crochet that fast! It looked like your hands were on fast forward!! :(giggle):

----------

Strugglingmum (18-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

I love that there's no pressure to talk, that you can just sit and still be part of it, and actually it's really fab to get some social interaction! Thanks all!  :):

----------


## Stella180

That’s exactly it. Just being a part of the meeting makes a difference even if you don’t feel up to talking you still feel included. That’s why I love it.

----------

Suzi (19-10-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

> SM-I’ve never seen someone crochet that fast! It looked like your hands were on fast forward!!


 :(rofl): 
Pity it didnt burn more calories!!

----------

Allalone (18-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

> Pity it didnt burn more calories!!


Pfft, you don't need it to burn calories - me on the other hand lol 


I know we tried these once a week and it didn't really work as well, but do you guys want to try to do this once a month or every other month or something?

----------


## Stella180

I’m happy to do it whenever the opportunity is there.

----------

Allalone (19-10-21),Suzi (19-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

Fabulous, thank you!

----------


## Paula

Absolutely!

----------

Stella180 (19-10-21),Suzi (19-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

It’s a yes from me!

----------

Paula (19-10-21),Stella180 (19-10-21),Suzi (19-10-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

You mean be social on a regular basis???  :Surprised: 



Go on then!

----------

Allalone (19-10-21),Stella180 (19-10-21),Suzi (19-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

Wow! I like that kinda commitment.

----------

Suzi (19-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

Awesome. Shall we aim for once a month then? Maybe make it the 3rd Monday in the month? It can always be changed if needed? But that might work? 
18th Oct
22nd Nov
20th Dec
17th Jan
21st Feb

----------


## Paula

Its in my diary!

----------


## Stella180

21st Feb? I’ll probably need you guys that day.

----------


## Jaquaia

Ooh! Next months is the day after my birthday!

----------

Stella180 (19-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

And February is the day before Suzi’s

----------


## Suzi

Each month is subject to change if needed, but they fell in my diary that way lol

----------


## Stella180

Who in this morning?

----------


## Suzi

I'm happy to run it if people want me to! Be aware that I have a coughing H

----------


## Stella180

Well I’m up for it. Dunno about anyone else.

----------


## Paula

Me too, but dont expect much from me

----------


## Stella180

Come on boss lady, let me in lol

----------


## Paula

Need a wee but will be with you soon

----------


## Allalone

I’m not with it today so it’s a no from me. Sorry.

----------


## Suzi

I'm in! 

AA, don't panic. You can just come and sit in for a little while if you fancy, no pressure to do or say anything...

----------


## Allalone

I haven’t got a link and have a telephone appointment at 11am.

----------


## Suzi

Have sent you a pm in case you fancy it for 5 mins

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sorry completely forgot this was coming up. Hope you had a lovely morning.  X

----------


## Suzi

Next month? It was good thanks!  :):

----------


## Stella180

I was the victim being double teamed this time lol

----------


## Paula

Tbf, my cannon was a touch muted today - it could have been worse.

----------


## Allalone

Thanks for this morning.

----------


## Suzi

> I was the victim being double teamed this time lol


Pfft, no "victim" at all, just someone who is very loved being helped  :O:  




> Tbf, my cannon was a touch muted today - it could have been worse….


Hope you've been resting for the rest of the day... 




> Thanks for this morning.


You're very welcome. It was great to see you.

----------


## Stella180

17 Jan. We still on for this as we skipped the last one. I dont think any of us were in the right frame of mind before Christmas.

----------


## Paula

Im up for it

----------


## Stella180

Question is what time? I’m not home from footy til just 12

----------


## Paula

Im easy, Ive got nothing on that day

----------


## Suzi

It's DWDs birthday so it seems like a good plan  :O:  
Stella - you out all morning?

----------


## Stella180

from 10 am yeah

----------

Suzi (11-01-22)

----------


## Suzi

I've an important hospital appointment in the morning, so I'll be a bit wiped, but what kind of time does everyone want to do?

----------


## Stella180

I’m happy to skip football to hang out with you guys instead.

----------


## Paula

2 ish?

----------


## Suzi

I'll be here if I can  :O:  If not, run without me!  :):

----------


## Stella180

Ermmmm No! You said yourself it’s DWD’s birthday and can’t celebrate that without you.

----------


## Suzi

OK, I'll see what I can do  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Are we going for 2pm then?

----------


## Suzi

Yup!  :):  I've had my appointment, I've changed hair colour and I've rejigged other things!

----------

Paula (17-01-22),Stella180 (17-01-22)

----------


## Stella180

Cool 2pm tomorrow. Who’s in?

----------


## Suzi

Lol, glad you found us - it was 2pm today lol  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Like I said I’m all over the place at the moment. Heads full of so much random stuff I can barely remember my name lol

----------


## Suzi

Hey, it was good to see you and Paula!

----------


## Stella180

I’m still trying to figure out how Paula can feel ill and still look good.

----------


## Paula

Make up, hun

----------


## Stella180

You’re gorgeous with or without. How ya feeling now?

----------


## Paula

My throat is swelling - great excuse for a medicinal vodka.

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely!

----------


## Stella180

Voddie on a school night? Oh you rebel! Make it a double and really push the boat out.

----------


## Stella180

Sooooo 11am for our virtual coffee morning this month. I know Suzi and Paula have confirmed but who else is in? We may even need cake for this one  :O:

----------


## Paula

Code, Suzi?  :Kiss: 

Doh, forget that, I actually thought ahead and saved it!

----------


## Suzi

Rofl. Glad you saved it!

----------


## Stella180

Anyone free for a chat this week?

----------


## Suzi

I can't promise anything atm...

----------

